# can u go back to 18/6 after plants have been budding awhile?



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

so i was wondering what will happen if i change my lights back to 18/6 from having them on 12/12 for a very long time ? 
see i have this sativa left in grow room everything else is finished and i want to start sum more plants on 18/6 and dont want to wait on the slow ass sativa anymore what can i do?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 4, 2009)

does anyone know ????please help!!!!!


----------



## bubbleobill (Nov 4, 2009)

Have been looking into the same thing myself, search for 'reveg' - that is what you want to do


----------



## mjr99 (Nov 5, 2009)

bubbleobill said:


> Have been looking into the same thing myself, search for 'reveg' - that is what you want to do



But how many "on" hours a day can you go before it reveges i wonder?? If it were 15/9 would the extra light help your yield? Say you added 15 minutes a day form week 6 to harvest. This would be based on the assumption that the more light the better. Just lit and thinking out loud


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 5, 2009)

mjr99 said:


> But how many "on" hours a day can you go before it reveges i wonder?? If it were 15/9 would the extra light help your yield? Say you added 15 minutes a day form week 6 to harvest. This would be based on the assumption that the more light the better. Just lit and thinking out loud


more light will prolong flowering actually, the plants flowering hormone is light sensitive so adding 15 min a day will simply cause a hermie and increase flowering time.


----------



## Roland (Nov 5, 2009)

howak47 said:


> so i was wondering what will happen if i change my lights back to 18/6 from having them on 12/12 for a very long time ?
> see i have this sativa left in grow room everything else is finished and i want to start sum more plants on 18/6 and dont want to wait on the slow ass sativa anymore what can i do?


If u go straight to 18/6 you will confuse the plant by making it think the days are getting longer and it will eventually return to vegetative state ... MJ flowers and matures on a length of day response ... 

If you cut back on light hrs .. to ten or nine .. you might be able to .."hurry" the maturation of the plant .. 

How many weeks are you into flowering now ?


----------



## howak47 (Nov 6, 2009)

Roland said:


> If u go straight to 18/6 you will confuse the plant by making it think the days are getting longer and it will eventually return to vegetative state ... MJ flowers and matures on a length of day response ...
> 
> If you cut back on light hrs .. to ten or nine .. you might be able to .."hurry" the maturation of the plant ..
> 
> How many weeks are you into flowering now ?


MAN I DONT EVEN KNOW I HAVE HAD THIS DAMN THING GROWIN FOREVER IT SEEMS LIKE!!!!PUT IT THIS WAY ITS BEEN IN THERE SO LONG I HAVE FINISHED 3 PLANTS AND GOT OVER 3OZS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE IAM JUST READY TO START SUM OF THESE DANK SEEDS I GOT!!!!!


----------



## Roland (Nov 6, 2009)

howak47 said:


> MAN I DONT EVEN KNOW I HAVE HAD THIS DAMN THING GROWIN FOREVER IT SEEMS LIKE!!!!PUT IT THIS WAY ITS BEEN IN THERE SO LONG I HAVE FINISHED 3 PLANTS AND GOT OVER 3OZS AND IT STILL IS NOT DONE IAM JUST READY TO START SUM OF THESE DANK SEEDS I GOT!!!!!


I just did a sour diesel .. (moltly Sativa ) that went sixteen weeks flowering 'til mature


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Nov 6, 2009)

go for it. reveg it for a few months with the others, it will result in a huge plant, but its still gonna take longer than the others to finish flowering. so the problem isnt really solved. i guess u could keep it in veg forever and use it as a mother if you wanted too. that way all the plants will take about the same amount of time since they are clones and you get a plant thats without a doubt female as a bonus even! or just stick with indicas if you want.lol. its all up to you what you do with it.


----------



## strain stalker (Nov 6, 2009)

...a little on regeneration or switching back to veg after bloom has been in process, this is quoted from, "The Marijuana Grower's Handbook," by Ed Rosenthal (2006):

After the marijuana plant has ripened and the flowers have reached full maturity, it still responds to changes in its environment. Plants can be regenerated and can yield a second, third and possibly even more harvests. In it's natural environment, marijuana flowers in the fall, and then dies as the environment becomes hospitable and the numbers of daylight hours decrease. However, if the day length increases, the plant soon begins to revert from flowering to vegetative growth. At first, the plant produces single fingered leaves, the 3 and 5 fingered leaves. Within a few weeks the plants grow at the rapid vegetative rate. There are several advantages to regenerating marijuana plants rather than starting from seed. The plant has been harvested and its qualities and potency are known. The plant has already built its infrastructure. Its root system and main stem are already grown so that it takes less energy and time for the plant to produce new vegetative growth._ A regenerated plant produces the same amount of vegetative growth in 45 days that takes a plant started from seed 75 days_. To regenerate a plant , some leaves and bud material are left on the stem as the plant is harvested. The stem may be left at nearly its full length, or cut back to only a few inches from the ground. The more stem with leaf material left on the plant, the faster it regenerates, as new growth developes at the sites of the remaining leaf material. The plant starts flowering in response to a change in the light cycle.To stop the flowering process, the light cycle is turned back to a long day period. The plant reacts as if it had lived through the winter and renews growth as if it were spring. Within 7 - 10 days new non-flowering growth is apparent. Marijuana seems to react fastest to the change in light cycle when the light is kept on continually during the changeover period. After it has indicated new growth, the light cycle may be adjusted to the normal garden lighting cycle.


----------



## guitarzan (Jul 9, 2020)

I've been growing pot outside mostly for decades now...once I trick my plants into budding, I've never had them go back to veg state...never, and I've tricked them as early as mid July...I think once they're in full bud, like you have Bart Simpson heads all over the place, you can let her go at 18/6. Is there any way you can maybe isolate the sativa and put one good LED light on her? I know about sativa...last year, a satva grew outside, started flowering in August...wasn't near done, brought her inside under several LED's...November the bitch was done...Nofukinvember!!! I really don't think you should worry...try it, if you notice weird new one or two leafers growing, then cut the light. Sativas are worth the extra wait though...OH crap...this was 11 years ago. So, hows that sativa? Is it finished yet? LOL TakeCare Bro.


----------



## xtsho (Jul 9, 2020)

guitarzan said:


> I've been growing pot outside mostly for decades now...once I trick my plants into budding, I've never had them go back to veg state...never, and I've tricked them as early as mid July...I think once they're in full bud, like you have Bart Simpson heads all over the place, you can let her go at 18/6. Is there any way you can maybe isolate the sativa and put one good LED light on her? I know about sativa...last year, a satva grew outside, started flowering in August...wasn't near done, brought her inside under several LED's...November the bitch was done...Nofukinvember!!! I really don't think you should worry...try it, if you notice weird new one or two leafers growing, then cut the light. Sativas are worth the extra wait though...OH crap...this was 11 years ago. So, hows that sativa? Is it finished yet? LOL TakeCare Bro.


Nov 4, 2009

This post is over 10 years old. I'm sure that sativa was finished a long time ago.


----------



## Gardenator (Jul 10, 2020)

Put it back under 24hr light, wait till the funny weird growth stops and boom back to veg, if there is bud on the plant it will deteriorate and all the new weird spindly growth will start popping out of the bud sites and eventually it starts to spit out new normal growth and then you are successfully back into veg. I would chop that sativa down though as revegging doesnt help with yeild, stresses the plant to all hell and takes way too long to come back, imo its not worth the extra effort to see no extra results


----------



## guitarzan (Jul 19, 2020)

It's about damn time...indica is quicker. lol


----------

